

What happened when Marissa Meyer tried to be Steve Jobs - banku_brougham
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/12/21/magazine/what-happened-when-marissa-mayer-tried-to-be-steve-jobs.html?_r=0&referrer=

======
molecule
previous submission, current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8762493](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8762493)

~~~
banku_brougham
Thank you molecule. I checked the FAQ and didn't find an item about
deduplicating links. Do I just search HN first before every post?

